# Error resolving (some) hostnames, firewall problem or...?

## arnvidr

I suddenly have a problem updating some subversion packages on my box. It just can't connect to the repository all of a sudden!

```
>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion update start -->

 *      repository: http://subversion.jackaudio.org/jack/jack2/trunk/jackmp

svn: OPTIONS of 'http://subversion.jackaudio.org/jack/jack2/trunk/jackmp': could not connect to server (http://subversion.jackaudio.org)
```

BUT!

```
ping -c3 subversion.jackaudio.org

PING subversion.jackaudio.org (208.113.144.45) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from apache2-argon.vermouth.dreamhost.com (208.113.144.45): icmp_seq=1 ttl=58 time=169 ms

64 bytes from apache2-argon.vermouth.dreamhost.com (208.113.144.45): icmp_seq=2 ttl=58 time=163 ms

64 bytes from apache2-argon.vermouth.dreamhost.com (208.113.144.45): icmp_seq=3 ttl=58 time=164 ms

--- subversion.jackaudio.org ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 163.736/165.846/169.542/2.663 ms
```

ALTHOUGH

```
ping -c3 http://subversion.jackaudio.org

ping: unknown host http://subversion.jackaudio.org
```

And I really have no idea where to look to find out why it's failing to update the subversion code. It only affects two packages (media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit and media-sound/supercollider) plus one overlay (berkano) so I'm not even sure that it's the fault of my computer, but since I've not heard of anyone else having the problem, I reckon it is a problem on my end. Any help?

----------

## i92guboj

Moved from Off the Wall to Networking & Security.

----------

## arnvidr

Okay, anyone can tell me how I can follow the signal or something, to see where it gets stopped?

----------

## i92guboj

If all the packages that fails use an http:// url, maybe you can solve it by recompiling subversion with USE=webdav-neon

----------

## aceFruchtsaft

```
ping http://foo.bar.og
```

will never work, as ping does not know anything about HTTP.

----------

## arnvidr

 *aceFruchtsaft wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ping http://foo.bar.og
> ```
> ...

 

That explains that one, thanks.

subversion is already compiled with USE=webdav-neon, so that's not it then. It just started happening sometime in march, but I'm thinking it might be firewall-related, but then again, going to the url's in firefox always works.

----------

## arnvidr

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/subversion-1.6.1  USE="bash-completion berkdb dso java nls perl python webdav-neon -apache2 -ctypes-python -debug -doc -emacs -extras -gnome-keyring -kde -ruby -sasl -vim-syntax -webdav-serf" 0 kB
```

Could it be worth trying sasl? I'm not sure I get what it's for. And webdav-serf instead of neon, worth trying?

----------

## pmatos

Hi, 

I am trying to svn up a project and I get:

```
svn: OPTIONS of 'http://svn.plt-scheme.org/plt/trunk': could not connect to server (http://svn.plt-scheme.org)
```

It seems to be the only project where this happens. I thought it could be the firewall but now I am not so sure. On the other hand I can do it from outside my network so its either my machine config or my router firewall settings. Any ideas?

Cheers,

Paulo MatosLast edited by pmatos on Thu Apr 30, 2009 5:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arnvidr

I get the same thing with two packages. Still no idea why.

edit: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5653373.html#5653373

----------

## pmatos

For the record this is a bug!

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

Does that really mean it's solved?  It just means a solution is on the way.

----------

## pmatos

 *Kenji Miyamoto wrote:*   

> Does that really mean it's solved?  It just means a solution is on the way.

 

lets hope a solution is on the way...

----------

## desultory

Merged the preceding five posts.

----------

